
Geodesic Plugin for MapboxDraw - zakjan
https://github.com/zakjan/mapbox-gl-draw-geodesic
======
zakjan
Geodesic plugin for MapboxDraw to draw geodesic lines, polygons and circles.
Geodesic calculations are isolated inside the plugin, keeping the developer
using the plugin abstracted away from the calculations.

There is another compatible plugin: [https://github.com/zakjan/mapbox-gl-draw-
waypoint](https://github.com/zakjan/mapbox-gl-draw-waypoint)

Disclaimer: I'm the author, and development was sponsored by
[https://maritrace.com/](https://maritrace.com/)

